# My daughter...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Marissa is 4 years old, and since just before New years she's been dealing with a Urinary Tract Infection. I took her to the ER on New Years day once I recognized the most definite signs of a problem, although I should have known something was wrong before that because she was having accidents in her pants and in bed ---- not like her.

So anyway they gave her an antibiotic. I took her back to the doctor later the next week and they gave her a different antibiotic, and did a culture. They called me and put her on another medication because the first 2 had been resistant to the strain of bacteria.

She seemed to be doing just fine, accidents had slowed to non exsistant, no accidents in bed, and her pee didn't stink <It was SOOOOO STINKY OMG>. 
And she wasn't complaining it hurt to go to the bathroom.

Then over the weekend she started complaining again that it hurt, having accidents, pee was getting smelly again, so Monday I got her back into the doctor, they gave her another medication and did another culture.

Bacteria is resistant to that medicine, so today she had to come in and get 2 shots - 1 in each leg  I can't remember what kind of antibiotic it is but it's the kind that burns really bad  So she's been really sore, but she's tough so she's back to playing, but favoring her legs.

Monday her doctor did make her an appointment with a specialist so they can check her and find out if there is an on going problem. Basically the concern now is to make sure she doesn't have an infection in her kidneys. She has no other symptoms other than having trouble controling her bladder, and it hurting when she goes.

We're all hoping the shots will help clear it up, plus they are putting her back on the medication she was on 2 weeks ago - she'll take it once a day until she sees the specialist <March 2nd!!!>.

Anyway, I just wanted to share this. I try not to over worry about things, but I know how well the power of prayer works :wink: My oldest two kids are the heart of my life, but my little peanut is the heart of us all. She's a happy, funny, smart, FUNNY, curious, FUNNY kid...did I say funny? :laugh:

A few weeks ago my husband took the kids to church. After they came home from visiting his brother afterwards, I noticed she had taken her socks off. I told her to put them on and she said she didn't know where they were at.
Well i knew she had just taken them off, so I asked, "Where are your socks?" and she told me she left them at her cousin's house...LOL I said, "No, where are your socks?"
She told me she left them at church.
I then said, "No, you just had them on, so where are they?"
She gives me the most serious look and says, "They are on the road, some people came and took them."

LOL!!!!! She had me laughing soooooooo hard! She doesn't like to wear socks, only if we are going somewhere...

This is what happens when she finds lipstick...LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SO cute!!

Hope she gets better!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

:ROFL: 

What a DOLL!! That is just the most "hammy" pic I've seen in a looonnngg time! How cute!! Move over Jennifer Aniston! 
Congrat's on such a beautiful girl! 

Prayers that her system gets under control. My little neice gets constant bladder infections...they are so frustrating...poor baby. Hopefully the doctors can figure something out for her.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Praying for her quick healing and peace for you. ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I hope she starts feeling better. Noone that young should have to go threw that. Atleast she has a great attitude.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it! She's a character, NEVER a dull moment with her! I am hoping that the previous medicatiion that should have taken care of this just wasn't strong enough, or given long enough? I don't know? But hoping this next approach works. She's playing and seems to be feeling much better from those shots.

While we were in the waiting room, she was talking about babies. And then she started talking about babies in the belly, and how they come out....LOL She asked if it hurts your butt....and I almost couldn't contain my laughter, because her expression was just too funny! And of course we aren't alone in there either. 
BUT, then we leave the store, and was on our way home and she was going on about babies again. She asked about a bib that was hand made that she found and I had told her I was going to put it up for her -one day when she has her own kids <it's really pretty, and made by my aunt>. So she askes me 'When is my baby ready to come out?" It was just hysterically funny how serious she was! I told her not to worry she has a LONG time to wait for babies. So then she continues to go on and tells me she wants to have a girl and wants it to grow up just like.....me...not her LOL But then she asked why I am not growing? and I told her I am done growing, I am just a short person.....she says, "I don't think your done growing, but I want my baby to be just like youuuuuuuuu."

Oh the conversations we have LOL

Late last year she was laying in bed with me and hubby, and was going on about wanting to grow up so she didn't have to sit in her car seat anymore. I told her 'You don't want to grow up to fast."

Her Reply:
"Why because I'll pop?"

LOL!!!!! I'll never ever forget that night, soooo funny.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way....she is adorable.... :hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwwwww! She sounds like such a character!


> So then she continues to go on and tells me she wants to have a girl and wants it to grow up just like.....me...not her LOL But then she asked why I am not growing? and I told her I am done growing, I am just a short person.....she says, "I don't think your done growing, but I want my baby to be just like youuuuuuuuu."


THAT IS SO SWEEEEEEET! Prayers that she gets over this quickly.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ray: for you and the family! 
They probably gave her Rocephin, and yes it BURNS like the dickens! Even when you mix with Lidocain.
I really hope she is on the mend! Good luck!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We were having the same problem with our little girl. She had 6 UTI's in her first year and they took some tests and she had reflux in her right kidney. When she would go to the bathroom her bladder wouldn't empty all the way and it would go back into the kidney and cause an infection. She had only stinky pee and high fever. The urologist we saw put her on a low dose of antibiotic daily for 6 months and over timed her reflux has cured itself and she is now 6 years old with no signs of infections. I hope everything goes well with your little one ,she is a cutie! Good Luck and Prayers!


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

OH my she is a doll! I will say some extra prayers for her.
When My grandma was older she had problems with bladder infections and they told her to drink lots of cranberry juice, cuz it kills bacteria in the urinary system. See if she likes it~can't hurt to try!
Give her hugs! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! Robynlynn - she won't touch anything cranberry, thanks so much for the suggestion! She is a SUPER PICKY kid - she is not at all like the typical kid - doesn't like hamburgers, you 'might' get her to eat a piece of hot dog w/out a bun, doesn't like pasta, macaroni/cheese <but she'll eat lasagna noodles cooked --plain-->, and well she won't eat a lot of other stuff too that most kids would eat, and she can be very picky with drinks too. My other two kids are not picky.

Melinda - I am so glad your daughter is okay! It's so scary when these things happen, but even more so when they are that young. 
I had UTI's when I was pregnant with my son and with Marissa, and they were soooo painful!

Good news is, she didn't pee the bed! And before she went to bed last night she said it didn't hurt! She stayed up LATE, because her legs hurt, so I let her stay up with me, so she just got up a little while ago. We're getting ready to go to town to get the medicine she has to take daily until she sees the urologist.

Thanks Again everyone, she's my lil peanut and it's been hard seeing her struggling with this the past month!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I sure hope she recovers quickly and completely, please keep us posted.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks so much everyone!


 Your very welcome.... :thumb:

Does she have a favorite drink? Maybe put a little 100% cranberry juice in it...just enough... so she can't really taste it...then... if she wants another glass later...do it again...make sure.... she doesn't see you do it..... she needs the liquids... to help flush her system..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam I will try that! I am getting ready to go pick up the medicine that she has to take daily, so I'll pick up some cranberry juice. I can add it to her apple juice


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How Blessed you are to have such a Doll :hug: 
I pray that she recovers quickly and that an answer will be found as to why this is reoccuring, hugs and prayers to you as well as your family to help you through :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

ray: I know how she feels Im just getting over a UTI. Praying for good news on the 2cnd>


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I highly agree with Pam on the Cranberry juice! When I first saw that Marissa has a UTI I was going to suggest it. It worked great for me when I was little, I got it because I would try and avoid going pee either while I was sleeping, cold or just busy so my bladder would stretch, and boy doesnt that hurt.

I hope her doctor finds a antibiotic that works for her soon, Its great shes still a happy/silly girl in the meanwhile.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor baby.....sorry to she is having such issues......my grandson had been sick for 3weeks with double ear infections, they tried him on 2 different antibiotics before finally giving him the antibiotic injections and yes, they hurt! My daughter said it was hard for her to see him go through it, he just turned 1yr old. Hope the injections knock it out and she is better soon!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, so much for a wee one to be going through and heartbreaking/stressful for you/family to watch her discomfort. She must be a real trooper, to go through all the treatment. Sending her get well wishes :cart: and healing vibes. :rose:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! She seems to be doing soooooo much better! She said it doesn't hurt to pee anymore, and so she's not scared to go to the bathroom anymore WHEW! Her legs also feel all better from the shots too! 
I didn't get to go to the store to get her cranberry juice yesterday - I had to run through the pharmacy drive through and get home before hubby went to work. But I have an appt in a short while so afterwards I will stop by the store and get her some cranberry juice. 
I do water down her apple juice, and she will drink bottled water as well.

I just hope that this gets out of her system and they don't find anything of concern on March 2nd!

Denise- I am so sorry your grandson is going through ear infections  That's what I dealt with as a kid, and it was extremely painful! I missed sooooo much school because of my ear infections I failed kindergarden  It was bad. I ended up having to have tubes put in my ears, and that worked, thank goodness. I started getting them again as a teen but more sporadic. As an adult I get them from time to time and it never fails - I end up in the ER, and beg for a Z-pack prescription. 
My oldest daughter had them when she was young too, about 2 1/2 years old, she was soooo sick all the time, and ended up having her tonsils removed and tubes in her ears. A year later she had an eardrum rupture <tube backed up>, but since then she is NEVER sick, and she's 12 now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad... your beautiful daughter is getting better...that is good to hear.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

